# best polish and wax for a white car?



## 1374lee

Hi, I'm new to this site, so I hope I have posted in the correct area.

I'm looking for a really good quality polish and a wax for a WHITE car.
I have used the Poorboys blue polish but this is for darker coloured cars.
I also have Dodo Juice Supernatural wax, again this is for darkler coloured cars.

I have been looking at these two for products from POORBOYS, not sure what the difference is? Some advise on a wax would be good aswell.

Here's the link to the poorboys products.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121300336657?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291362237485?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I hope you can help.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## *Dan*

White Diamond followed by a coat of Supernatural if I had to choose out of the 2 you posted.

Supernatural isn't tailored to dark cars at all, it gives a very clean shine and has been my go to wax in most cases since the v1 release.


----------



## camerashy

Glare Professional Polish for the polish and Supernatural for the wax.


----------



## gingar-genome

I had been using supernatural hybrid on my white golf, left over from my last car (silver). Was happy with it, but decided to try https://www.amazon.co.uk/Car-Polish-Harly-Wax-Carnauba/dp/B004DPJQ44 after seeing it on a friends white audi.
Im really impressed and the cheapest wax I've ever bought. Pic is after about 3 thin layers one weekend, beads really well too.
Next plan is to clay, Polish with AG SRO then pb's white Diamond with the a few layers of harlys as finish.









Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1374lee

Thanks all for your replies.Can you recommend better products for white please?
I have done a search on here and from what I can see a sealant is better than a wax on white cars? Please any suggestions or a detailing company or detailing expert on here can provide sound advise if possible.
I'm looking for a very cold wet finish if possible bearing in mind my car is Ford Diamond (off white almost )white and is 26 yrs old, gets very regularly cleaned. Just looking for some different products that maybe more affective on the white paintwork.So a polish and sealant I think.

Thanks again.
Lee.


----------



## A&J

1374lee said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site, so I hope I have posted in the correct area.
> 
> I'm looking for a really good quality polish and a wax for a WHITE car.
> I have used the Poorboys blue polish but this is for darker coloured cars.
> I also have Dodo Juice Supernatural wax, again this is for darkler coloured cars.
> 
> I have been looking at these two for products from POORBOYS, not sure what the difference is? Some advise on a wax would be good aswell.
> 
> Here's the link to the poorboys products.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121300336657?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291362237485?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I hope you can help.
> 
> Thanks. Lee.


Hy Lee

To tell you the truth a good decontamination (tar removal if needed, iron remover, clay) and polish will make your white sparkle.

The Poorboys polishes you have been looking are both good.

One of them is a so called glaze (white diamond) that fills minor imperfactions making the car look corrected a bit but that is temporary. If you are interested in getting both you can apply the glaze after pro polish and then wax.

The other one is a polish (profesional polish). It is a non agressive chemical cleaner that is remarkably good. From the two this one is what I suggest you get if you are looking at Poorboys. It will cleanse your paint really good, make it brighter, slicker and create a perfect wax application surface. It can be also used on windows, chrome, plexi glass and so on.

You can use the wax you have. The color based waxes and $h!t is just a lie. It wont make your paint black so dont worry.

You might also get some good info from others here!


----------



## *Dan*

1374lee said:


> Thanks all for your replies.Can you recommend better products for white please?
> I have done a search on here and from what I can see a sealant is better than a wax on white cars? Please any suggestions or a detailing company or detailing expert on here can provide sound advise if possible.
> I'm looking for a very cold wet finish if possible bearing in mind my car is Ford Diamond (off white almost )white and is 26 yrs old, gets very regularly cleaned. Just looking for some different products that maybe more affective on the white paintwork.So a polish and sealant I think.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Lee.


The finish your after is very hard to achieve on light paintwork.

Good luck.


----------



## 1374lee

A&J said:


> Hy Lee
> 
> To tell you the truth a good decontamination (tar removal if needed, iron remover, clay) and polish will make your white sparkle.
> 
> The Poorboys polishes you have been looking are both good.
> 
> One of them is a so called glaze (white diamond) that fills minor imperfactions making the car look corrected a bit but that is temporary. If you are interested in getting both you can apply the glaze after pro polish and then wax.
> 
> The other one is a polish (profesional polish). It is a non agressive chemical cleaner that is remarkably good. From the two this one is what I suggest you get if you are looking at Poorboys. It will cleanse your paint really good, make it brighter, slicker and create a perfect wax application surface. It can be also used on windows, chrome, plexi glass and so on.
> 
> You can use the wax you have. The color based waxes and !t is just a lie. It wont make your paint black so dont worry.
> 
> You might also get some good info from others here!


Great explanation there.What about a sealant as opposed to a wax, as i see from a search quite a few recommend this over a wax for white?
Any other products other than the poorboys I have mentioned?

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## 1374lee

*Dan* said:


> The finish your after is very hard to achieve on light paintwork.
> 
> Good luck.


I know but I just want to get the best out of what is available considering it's white as you say.

Cheers. Lee.


----------



## A&J

You can apply a sealant onto Poorboys pro polish as it trully just strips the paint from road film and old waxes.

Sealants will last longer but waxes will produce better water behavior. 

One oldies goldies sealant that comes to mind on white is FK1000p. 2 coats 20 min apart will really make it reflective.

Also AF tough coat is one people tend to use on white.


----------



## fozzy

Glare is great on white especially if your not fancying doing a full correction. I recently tried 'Crystal Sealant' and 'Contact 121' both from Wowo's on Alpine White and both results were epic! The Contact 121 left more of a wax style appearance but it really isn't just a wax and the Crystal left a coating that would be considered more of a sealant clinical look. Both had masses of gloss and the water behaviour is more like a Nano Coating that an LSP.


----------



## 1374lee

A&J said:


> You can apply a sealant onto Poorboys pro polish as it trully just strips the paint from road film and old waxes.
> 
> Sealants will last longer but waxes will produce better water behavior.
> 
> One oldies goldies sealant that comes to mind on white is FK1000p. 2 coats 20 min apart will really make it reflective.
> 
> Also AF tough coat is one people tend to use on white.


I have seen these sealant mentioned looking on the searches I did.FK1000P is the AF a sealant aswell, I'm assuming so.
I also seen a fair bit about the Acrylic kits aswell for white?
Best place to buy the products and most reasonable prices?

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## 1374lee

fozzy said:


> Glare is great on white especially if your not fancying doing a full correction. I recently tried 'Crystal Sealant' and 'Contact 121' both from Wowo's on Alpine White and both results were epic! The Contact 121 left more of a wax style appearance but it really isn't just a wax and the Crystal left a coating that would be considered more of a sealant clinical look. Both had masses of gloss and the water behaviour is more like a Nano Coating that an LSP.


Sounds good to, quite a few options here for me to consider.
I did forget to mention I will be hand polishing, ease of the on /off process is also a factor ,saying that results are everything.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## jamiepollock643

I don't know if it's wax specifically your after? But I've been using a base of Carlack complete acrylic sealant and Adams H2O guard and gloss ontop. IMO it's giving me the best finish to the car I've seen. Topping up the H20 this weekend but the car has done decent miles since it was washed and is noticeably cleaner all around. And I've used ALOT of different products and combos.


----------



## fozzy

1374lee said:


> Sounds good to, quite a few options here for me to consider.
> I did forget to mention I will be hand polishing, ease of the on /off process is also a factor ,saying that results are everything.
> 
> Thanks. Lee.


Just added an update to this review :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383052


----------



## wd40

M&K pure as a pre wax cleanser then followed by M&K Blanc which is a wax specific to white. Job done . ( Its what I use for the wife's scirocco)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

1374lee said:


> I have seen these sealant mentioned looking on the searches I did.FK1000P is the AF a sealant aswell, I'm assuming so.
> I also seen a fair bit about the Acrylic kits aswell for white?
> Best place to buy the products and most reasonable prices?
> 
> Thanks. Lee.


Lots of sealants use acrylic polymers but one of the better known ones would likely be Werkstatt / Carlack. You can't get Werkstatt in the UK any more but they've been broadly replaced by Carlack which uses a very similar formula.

I'd suggest you have a read of this and this.

I've not personally used the Carlack system, but I've used Tough Coat quite a bit and it's very easy to apply and remove.


----------



## jamiepollock643

Polished bliss do the carlack base sealant. And prestige car care do the Adams H2O guard and gloss. Carlack do the rest of the acrylic kit as such, but I found the H2O to perform ALOT better in all aspects. The auto finesse tough coat is a good choice too, very simple and easy to use, provides a great finish.


----------



## 1374lee

jamiepollock643 said:


> Polished bliss do the carlack base sealant. And prestige car care do the Adams H2O guard and gloss. Carlack do the rest of the acrylic kit as such, but I found the H2O to perform ALOT better in all aspects. The auto finesse tough coat is a good choice too, very simple and easy to use, provides a great finish.


Totally overwhelmed by suggestions now, don't know what to do.
Anyone got a number of a pro detailing company I can call for advise. Don't want to speak to a supplier, want to speak to a company that actually carry out this work as they will obviously have hands on experience.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## 1374lee

steelghost said:


> Lots of sealants use acrylic polymers but one of the better known ones would likely be Werkstatt / Carlack. You can't get Werkstatt in the UK any more but they've been broadly replaced by Carlack which uses a very similar formula.
> 
> I'd suggest you have a read of this and this.
> 
> I've not personally used the Carlack system, but I've used Tough Coat quite a bit and it's very easy to apply and remove.


great info there, I wil re read the links again and try and absorb the information.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## 1374lee

jamiepollock643 said:


> I don't know if it's wax specifically your after? But I've been using a base of Carlack complete acrylic sealant and Adams H2O guard and gloss ontop. IMO it's giving me the best finish to the car I've seen. Topping up the H20 this weekend but the car has done decent miles since it was washed and is noticeably cleaner all around. And I've used ALOT of different products and combos.


I'm after a polish and either a wax or sealant.My car doesn't go out in the rain and is polished/waxed very regularly.Just want to improve the depth of shine/gloss from what I have now.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## 1374lee

fozzy said:


> Just added an update to this review :
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383052


Another good link for me to read and absorb.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## steelghost

1374lee said:


> Totally overwhelmed by suggestions now, don't know what to do.
> Anyone got a number of a pro detailing company I can call for advise. Don't want to speak to a supplier, want to speak to a company that actually carry out this work as they will obviously have hands on experience.
> 
> Thanks. Lee.


Give Polished Bliss a call. Some of the most helpful folks in detailing :thumb:


----------



## 1374lee

steelghost said:


> Give Polished Bliss a call. Some of the most helpful folks in detailing :thumb:


Sounds good, I will do that in the morning,thanks for the advise.

Cheers. Lee.


----------



## Blueberry

Give the car a full decontamination, clay and preferably a machine polish then apply Wax Planet's Montan Wax - White Noise. It adds superb gloss on my white paintwork and it's also on offer this weekend I believe.


----------



## 1374lee

Blueberry said:


> Give the car a full decontamination, clay and preferably a machine polish then apply Wax Planet's Montan Wax - White Noise. It adds superb gloss on my white paintwork and it's also on offer this weekend I believe.


Sounds good.I will look into this aswell.Where is it selling on offer to please?

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## Andrewoc1

I used poor boys on this jzx100 very impressed with the results only issue is had wax trying to see wax residue in bright daylight anyone have any tips for removing in residue in bright light


----------



## steelghost

Polarising sunglasses


----------



## Blueberry

1374lee said:


> Sounds good.I will look into this aswell.Where is it selling on offer to please?
> 
> Thanks. Lee.


Buy direct from Wax Planet


----------



## 1374lee

Well I have spoken to Polished Bliss today, very helpful indeed.
They suggested the Carlack Acrylic kit followed by Built Hambers Dual speed wax.
They did say though that I could use the Carlack kit and didn't have to use the wax but would get even better results with the wax mentioned above.
To start with though AutoFinesse Obliterate(tar and glue remover) and the Auto Finesse Iron Out.
Any thoughts on this anyone?
Bearing in mind my car is 26 yrs old,so not new paintwork but it is used rarley,mainly to go to shows and the odd drive out here and there, so don't cover much mileage.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## -Jamie-

Andrewoc1 said:


> I used poor boys on this jzx100 very impressed with the results only issue is had wax trying to see wax residue in bright daylight anyone have any tips for removing in residue in bright light


I done my best friends JZX at the start of the year, same colour but used Reload on it, looked great.


----------



## steelghost

1374lee said:


> Well I have spoken to Polished Bliss today, very helpful indeed.
> They suggested the Carlack Acrylic kit followed by Built Hambers Dual speed wax.
> They did say though that I could use the Carlack kit and didn't have to use the wax but would get even better results with the wax mentioned above.
> To start with though AutoFinesse Obliterate(tar and glue remover) and the Auto Finesse Iron Out.
> Any thoughts on this anyone?
> Bearing in mind my car is 26 yrs old,so not new paintwork but it is used rarley,mainly to go to shows and the odd drive out here and there, so don't cover much mileage.
> 
> Thanks. Lee.


I prefer Bilt Hamber Korrosol to AF Iron Out, if nothing else because the trigger is much better. Other than that, so long as you have something to clay it with, sounds good.


----------



## Blueberry

TBH we are just going round in circles here. They are many suggestions here and you even have some from Polished Bliss so just choose what sounds best to you. Everyone will have a differing opinion but the one thing that remains is a full decontamination including clay, polish and then your protection.


----------



## 1374lee

Blueberry said:


> TBH we are just going round in circles here. They are many suggestions here and you even have some from Polished Bliss so just choose what sounds best to you. Everyone will have a differing opinion but the one thing that remains is a full decontamination including clay, polish and then your protection.


Yes that is very true, just gotta take a chance I guess and see how it pans out.

Thanks. Lee.


----------



## S3LDM

I have been using Auto Finesse Tough Prep then Tough Coat for a couple of years with great results and recently I have used Auto Finesse Soul wax over the top

And I must say I am happy with the results, Gives a nice wet look to the paint which is hard to achieve with white


----------



## Clyde

AF Spirit worked great on my glacier white A5


----------



## cossack

Blueberry said:


> TBH we are just going round in circles here. They are many suggestions here and you even have some from Polished Bliss so just choose what sounds best to you. Everyone will have a differing opinion but the one thing that remains is a full decontamination including clay, polish and then your protection.


With all the advice that's been offered here this is the most useful to date.


----------



## K777mk2

jamiepollock643 said:


> I don't know if it's wax specifically your after? But I've been using a base of Carlack complete acrylic sealant and Adams H2O guard and gloss ontop. IMO it's giving me the best finish to the car I've seen. Topping up the H20 this weekend but the car has done decent miles since it was washed and is noticeably cleaner all around. And I've used ALOT of different products and combos.


^^^^ This probably - 
On my 640d i used Werkstat acrylic., but they ceased production, so polished bliss started selling Carlack.

To get reflections of white with a wax is not easy, it can be done as many will show you, but after a lot of trial Acrylic is better than wax for white:










And as said before you have to decontaminate your car with something like Tardis.


----------



## Makalu

Recently bought some Swissvax 'Glacier' wax... lovely wet gloss. Recommended.


----------



## Scott_Paterson

I agree with s3lmd that was pritty much my goto sealant and wax routine for my white car and really pleased with the results also. 
Auto finesse tough coat or soul wax 👍


----------



## JayMac

Bought Obsession Phantom a few weeks back and it looks amazing on my white v40, really really impressed, highly recommended!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Glare pro polish followed by poorboys white diamond glaze and finished with CG white light sealant (2 coats)

Will do the business 
But only after a full decon and wash through first


----------



## thedonji

Plus one for swissvax glacier I used it on mine and it'd shines 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## onza100

If anyone wants to try the carlack longlife and 68 I have some I've used once.


----------



## Sarahaw

When it comes to white cars, I find the Mothers 05500 California Gold wax to be the best all in one detailing paste. It is formulated for cleaning, polishing and waxing and its application is just an easy one step process. 
The Brazilian carnauba wax has the deepest shine you can find with the best white car wax. Being heat resistant, the wax can preserve harsh weather conditions and last for up to an year. 
You don't have to worry about getting a polish for the tiny streaks and scratches as this wax features light polish that will smoothen them out. 
Brazilian Carnauba is a one-step paint preserver, making this wax so special and it combines with light polish to cover minor flaws leaving your paint snapping. Brazilian Carnauba is also highly effective on gel coats and fiberglass. Liquid wax is also available for your convenience.


----------

